# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  Курс лекций Браво Михаила

## Aryas

Курс лекций Браво Михаила . Авторизированного партнера и консультанта фирмы Caldera в России.
Курс рассчитан прежде всего на новичков Linux'a но будет полезен и опытным пользователям.
Курс дает основу для сдачи экзамена LPI

http://letitbit.net/download/8a97687...re1-1.wmv.html

http://letitbit.net/download/1faf425...re1-2.wmv.html

http://letitbit.net/download/db08599...re2-1.wmv.html

http://letitbit.net/download/32878a7...re2-2.wmv.html

http://letitbit.net/download/54d37e8...ture3.wmv.html

http://letitbit.net/download/b0943d4...ture4.wmv.html

http://letitbit.net/download/53cc544...ture5.wmv.html

http://letitbit.net/download/36d29d4...ture6.wmv.html

http://letitbit.net/download/904c6c5...ture7.wmv.html

http://letitbit.net/download/33c76a4...ture8.wmv.html

http://letitbit.net/download/0545a36...ture9.wmv.html

http://letitbit.net/download/8558c63...ure10.wmv.html

----------

